# DPF & Code 84



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Code 84 is the generic, "Something is wrong, but I can't tell exactly what", code.

So it could be nothing much, or it could be, "I'm about to blow up".

Take it to a competent mechanic who understands small turbo-diesels.


----------



## adnan (Oct 19, 2021)

grs1961 said:


> Code 84 is the generic, "Something is wrong, but I can't tell exactly what", code.
> 
> So it could be nothing much, or it could be, "I'm about to blow up".
> 
> Take it to a competent mechanic who understands small turbo-diesels.


I have been to mechanic, he cleaned throttle body and put it back then error was gone. but now again I got this P1022d which is related to throttle body. seems I have to change it in any case.


----------

